# Makita & Ridgid - Looking back to the precursor of the modern age.



## Boxguy

Gene, I bought the same Makita drill 30 years ago and was glad to have it then. Hatachi is my drill of choice now. I like how they feel ergonomically. I noticed they are on sale at the moment when I visited my local Lowe's yesterday. The price surprised me. I can buy a drill and driver for less than I paid for a driver a few years ago. For me, impact drivers have been the most surprising improvement lately.


----------



## PASs

Nicely done review.


----------



## chopnhack

Having grown up around some of these cordless neophytes, I shunned them for their lack of capacity and short runtimes. My father's last one is a ryobi 12v model that he still has and uses. I only recently became a convert with the 18v makita hammerdrill/driver combo kit. I have used it regularly for cabinet work, mixing stucco, grout, drywall mud, drilling holes in concrete, etc. It can nearly outlast me during a workday, which I find impressive! Long live Makita


----------



## Dwinkel5

Great Review…. Enjoyable read.


----------



## Karson

Yes a great review. It's nice to read the history in out hobby.


----------



## Spoontaneous

I remember the days before cordless drills/drivers when my hand would cramp driving 2" screws into 2×4s for garage shelving. I always felt like the person who invented the cordless drill should been honored with some international award.

(I have always been fascinated with those construction cranes.)


----------



## jusfine

I still have a few of the 7.2v Makitas lying around, complete with their metal carrying cases…

Milwalkee is now my cordless choice.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## longgone

Cordless drills sure have come a long way. My first one was purchased in 1973…it was a Black & Decker…in fact I had two of them because the charge time was several hours and a charge didn't last long.
Over the years I have owned Dewalt, Ryobi, Craftsman and Makita cordless drills.
I currently have 2 Makita 18v lithium drills and love them.


----------



## sgv

I also still have my Lovely blue drill with case and two batters I like dewalt


----------



## vipond33

Boxguy and Spoontaneous: I too was happy to have anything at all instead of driving screws by hand. My right forearm muscles thank the inventors profusely.

Now, many manufacturers make a very fine tool these days; there's hardly anything to choose between them on features alone.
But: 
"This is my drill. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My drill is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my drill is useless. Without my drill, I am useless". 
(with apologies to Stanley Kubrick and the Marine Corps).


----------



## Dusty56

I still have my 9.6v Makita with the "foot' long batteries that I got back in the 80's or early 90's. Still runs great and the batteries are tired, but still in use when needed..









I won't be buying anymore batteries however. 
They're now going for $44-$60 +++ for Ni-Cads : (
Nice review, Gene. I'll be trying out the Ridgid drills after my Makitas and Porter Cables, and DeWalts, and oh, yes, my Craftsman 18v give out. Might be awhile though : )


----------



## Grumpymike

I have gone from the Craftsman to the Ryobi 12 and 18v and now I own the Makita 18v. Li set and Love it. Even if it does look like a tennis shoe, I still love it.
The Dewalt is a bit heavier, and the Milwalkie is a bit pricey for me.


----------



## pimpson

My father in-law has a Makita drill still kicking around even uses it in a pinch. I think he keeps it for sentimental values


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought a set of Rigid cordless tools about a year ago after reading a review on LJ , and I am very happy I did. 
The price was right and they work fantastic. 
(In fact I bought two sets: one for me and one for my step son)
All the most used tools in my shop are Rigid.
I had a R4511 but I sold it for something like $300 more than I bought for new.
In my opinion Rigid tools offer the best value on the market.


----------



## surfin2

That Makita was the first cordless drill to come around my area …

I still have mine….


----------

